# Wasp sting! :(



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

What an eventful afternoon! Honey decided to chase and eat a wasp, which in turn stung her when in her mouth!  

I gave Benadryl right away, but she wasn't very happy. Heart going ten to the dozen, shaking, licking her lips etc. Had a proper look in her mouth and could see a kind of blood blister on her gum. 

Got her in at the vets, as was worried the sting was stuck in the gum. It was indeed stuck and my god, the trouble to get it out!! Scraping my poor baby's gum when she isn't a great fan of the vets anyway - no fun!! 

They gave her an anti inflammatory steroid injection and were going to give Piriton aswell until I reminded them if already given Benadryl! 

Will pop her back in tomorrow if her mouth still looks sore  


Sulky baby after the vets - 










A blurry close up of her gum - 











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh Honey, sorry to hear you've had a bad afternoon, hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Oh, you poor baby! Get better soon. Gentle kisses from Frodo & Florrie.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Bless her tiny heart. She looks so somber. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor baby! Just keep an eye on her to make sure of no reaction. (Even though you already dosed Benadryl)


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Honey! What a horrible experience for you both.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Poor honey!  hope she feels better soon x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you ladies. She's being very cuddly and sad  lots of kisses and TLC. 

What signs to watch out for, in terms of reaction? I assume swelling? X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ouch ! poor thing.Hope she has a good nigt and feels better tomorrow


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness, poor Honey. I hope she feels better. Years ago I was riding my bike and a bee flew into my mouth and stung me. My toungue swelled up and I ended up at urgent care! I sympathize with her!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Poor Honey Pie!
I should point out that in the UK Benadryl does not contain the same active ingredient as Benadryl in the USA. I have no idea about dosage/safety of the UK version.


----------



## moonkissed (Jul 20, 2013)

Omg I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope he is OK now. My cat was playing with a wasp once and got stung on his paw. I freaked out more then he did lol! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Oh my goodness, poor Honey. I hope she feels better. Years ago I was riding my bike and a bee flew into my mouth and stung me. My toungue swelled up and I ended up at urgent care! I sympathize with her!


Ouch! Sounds painful xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Poor Honey, that must hurt! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

poor baby! How is she feeling today? x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks ladies she is fine today - like it never happened! Eating and drinking, no swelling  xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor Honey. I've been worried about that, been trying to watch what insects they're trying to eat! Sounds like you reacted very well to it though. Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

glad to hear she is better...... so scary


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad Honey is okay!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Ugh, why do wasps have to be so mean??? Honey just wanted to be friends.... and taste it a little..... 

Poor Honey! Hope she feels better! *Hugs!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Thankyou all xxx


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

My baby Chester got stung by a wasp on his back. I put some cold vinegar on the sting and the inflammation went down. Don't think it would work for in the mouth but it works on the fur.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooohhhh! Poor Honey! Glad to hear she is doing ok today!


----------

